# [SOLVED] Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a custom built PC with a Gigabyte board in it and it is having issues.

Last week it would not boot, and I isolated the problem - somehow the BIOS got corrupted, and settings changed (on their own!?) that prevented booting (can't recall what, but something basic and easy to fix confidently - I'm in over my head slightly). I changed the settings back and everything has been fine for days.

Today it will boot, kinda. I have tried to start it multiple times, and each time the monitor shows "no signal" even though I heard windows boot successfully once when I had speakers plugged in. The monitor works great when I test it on another box. I did some research and I think that this might be a BIOS issue again. I need:

1) feedback on my hypothesis
2) instructions on how to find the motherboard info when it won't boot (like, where on the board? Do I have to take it apart or am I just missing it?)
3) an idea for what to try next, because I'm getting stuck

Thanks for any help!
Brian


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*








and welcome to the Forum

Is the video on the motherboard or a add on card? If it actually booted, it's not likely a BIOS problem.

Have you tried entering BIOS and resetting to defaults?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*

Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

Found it!

Gigabyte
Ga-p35-ds3r

Intel quad core chip, but don't know details (it's under a fan)

4GB ram

Monitor plugged into video card
e-GeForce 8600 GTS


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

Rich, it booted once, but it won't now (judging by sound, which I heard earlier once so I know it works).

I don't know how to reset my bios without being able to see a screen. I have seen a few comments about the CMOS battery and jumping something but the thought is making me a tad nervous, especially when I see two prongs right there, but they are unlabeled so I can't be sure that's what they are. Hitting the gigabyte site now for more info on my board now that I figured out the model.


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

Update: board is "Rev 1.0"


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

UPDATE: I booted with no USB devices plugged in and got the monitor to work!? Now it tries to boot but says "GRUB Loading Stage1.5Read Error" and hangs...


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*

At this point, all I want to do is update the BIOS, but I can't even figure that out. I have gone to the Gigabyte site and d/led the right version, but it's an EXE, and when I try to Qflash it, it won't recognize the file type. Isn't it supposed to be a ROM file? How do I get the ROM file for the BIOS update for this motherboard? Ugh, I will never get a custom built PC again.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*

have you always been using a linux operating system ?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*

after you download the bios file you must extract the bios file / then copy the contents of the extracted bios file (3 files) onto a USB thumb drive / boot the computer at the same time keep hitting the F key which launches the Q-flash utility ( i dont remember off hand which F key number is the Q-flash command (it states this info at the bottom of the bios loading page each time you start the computer

the q-flash should launch automatically if you copy all thre parts of the revised bios file


----------



## Dfazman (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Gigabyte Motherboard BIOS problems (?)*

UPDATE: I've fixed this problem with some assistance locally.

From what I can figure this is a problem that was brought on by my motherboard not playing nice with Windows 7 (I am not running Linux). BIOS problems over and over, I had a techie friend muck around with the BIOS and he finally found a configuration that worked. 

I have to say that I have little confidence that this will be a long term fix, and I am preparing myself to buy a new motherboard next time it does this. The last BIOS update made available was in 2009, and that's what I was running when I started having trouble so I don't see how this could be an actual fix unless the previous settings were simply unstable and somehow the new settings are just perfect. I'm not holding my breath.


----------

